# Are coffee compass beans typically darker roasts (& has anyone tried Rocko Mountain)



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey people, I'm about to make an order from Coffee Compass and after reading a couple of threads I've noticed people recommend them for darker roasts... Is this just because they have a good range of darker beans or that they tend to roast darker across the board?

Specifically I'm looking to order some Rocko Mountain if anyone has tried it?

I'm sort of blow away by how cheap they are as well!?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee Compass specialise in offering dark & very dark roasts.

Check out their mahogany roasts & their ebony roasts.

They also roast much lighter & offer an excellent variety of beans & blends.

You'll be amazed how fast they deliver.

Never been disappointed.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ronsil said:


> Coffee Compass specialise in offering dark & very dark roasts.
> 
> Check out their mahogany roasts & their ebony roasts.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm actually not so keen on darker roasts, think I'll drop them a line to ask about the roast profile on the Rocko...

Thanks again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its the way they roast, beans don't start off dark :0


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its the way they roast, beans don't start off dark :0


Quite


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

I ordered the following in March:

Kenya AA Blue Mountain, Rwanda Nyungwe Supreme, Ethiopia Rocko Mountain Reserve Natural

Asking Graig about those roast he answered:



> All three are at a medium roast, with the Rocko Mountain the lightest
> 
> roast of the 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

iulianato said:


> I ordered the following in March:
> 
> Kenya AA Blue Mountain, Rwanda Nyungwe Supreme, Ethiopia Rocko Mountain Reserve Natural
> 
> Asking Graig about those roast he answered:


That's really helpful! Thank you! How did you find the Rocko?


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

It was good. CC never disappoints.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Useful thread, thanks. Decided to try CC for my next order. Brighton Lanes blend and maybe the Brazilian Ecoagricola I think.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

So far I've tried

Mystery 8 - medium/dark

Mahogany roast jampit hit - v dark

Sweet bourbon espresso - medium


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just bought some Colombian Tayronaca CO2 decaf for our lass, and that's quite dark. Was also sent a sample of their Kenya AA Swiss Water decaf, which is more medium by the looks.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

The red roast blend sounds nice as a 'house' coffee Anybody tried it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes all coffee is either brown, browner or black.

Try to think about and describe whether the coffee delivers the accompanying notes and or you enjoy it, rshtrt than just pigeon hole it by a subjective colour of the outside of the bean.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I've been speaking to Greg via email today, really helpful, I'm now deciding whether to order some Rocko Mountain or a Costa Rica Tarrazu Special Natural they've got as a micro lot, both sounds really good...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, I've been speaking to Greg via email today, really helpful, I'm now deciding whether to order some Rocko Mountain or a Costa Rica Tarrazu Special Natural they've got as a micro lot, both sounds really good...


Think I'd go for the micro lot on the grounds it's likely to run out quicker. Or get both to save on postage in the long run.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Think I'd go for the micro lot on the grounds it's likely to run out quicker. Or get both to save on postage in the long run.


Exactly what I was just thinking, he described it as tasting like a boozy trifle *nom nom nom*


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, I've been speaking to Greg via email today, really helpful, I'm now deciding whether to order some Rocko Mountain or a Costa Rica Tarrazu Special Natural they've got as a micro lot, both sounds really good...


Could you pm me Greg's email address please mate?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@Rhys could please update us how you get on with that two decafs


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Stubhoy said:


> Could you pm me Greg's email address please mate?


Hey dude, yeah sure, I've just been using the address from the website


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Went for the Costa Rican, they had me at Trifle









I'll let you know how it is!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Inspector said:


> @Rhys could please update us how you get on with that two decafs


Yeah, sure. Though the first one isn't on their website, they just happened to have half a bag left (guessing bag = sack). Dark roasts don't really do it for me anymore as they are all just too far gone for my tastes tbh.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thank you! I'm actually not so keen on darker roasts, think I'll drop them a line to ask about the roast profile on the Rocko...
> 
> Thanks again


Why not go for Rocko from a roaster who specialises in the not so dark then?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Why not go for Rocko from a roaster who specialises in the not so dark then?


I've had it from Foundry in the past and loved it, I'll definitely get some more when it's back on! Just wanted to give these guys a go and thought that'd be a good way to compare









I went for the Costa Rica Tarrazu Special Natural in the end anyway!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

First try of Costa Rica Tarrazu Special Natural this morning, really good, bright fruit, nutty chocolate and that lovely natural booziness, though not as boozy as the African naturals I've had in the past.

My concerns over how dark they roast at Coffee Compass are very much allayed, I wouldn't have noticed that they were roasted any darker then a typical Foundry or a Sqaure Mile espresso roast bean (my usual go tos).

Will definitely use these guys again, incredibly reasonably priced too!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> First try of Costa Rica Tarrazu Special Natural this morning, really good, bright fruit, nutty chocolate and that lovely natural booziness, though not as boozy as the African naturals I've had in the past.
> 
> My concerns over how dark they roast at Coffee Compass are very much allayed, I wouldn't have noticed that they were roasted any darker then a typical Foundry or a Sqaure Mile espresso roast bean (my usual go tos).
> 
> Will definitely use these guys again, incredibly reasonably priced too!


I ordered 2 500g bags yesterday and they turned up today! One roasted yesterday, the other 5 days ago which personally I'm fine with. I went for Java Jampit (standard not mahogany) and a Brazilian Fazenda Rodomunho pulped natural. Very much looking forward to both. I've concluded that my day to day tastes are more towards coffees that actually taste of coffee rather than hibiscus flowers dipped in rose water







so hopefully there are a lot of interesting ones to try with CC.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GingerBen said:


> I ordered 2 500g bags yesterday and they turned up today! One roasted yesterday, the other 5 days ago which personally I'm fine with. I went for Java Jampit (standard not mahogany) and a Brazilian Fazenda Rodomunho pulped natural. Very much looking forward to both. I've concluded that my day to day tastes are more towards coffees that actually taste of coffee rather than hibiscus flowers dipped in rose water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i get a coffee that taste of hibiscus dipped in rose water please ?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> I ordered 2 500g bags yesterday and they turned up today! One roasted yesterday, the other 5 days ago which personally I'm fine with. I went for Java Jampit (standard not mahogany) and a Brazilian Fazenda Rodomunho pulped natural. Very much looking forward to both. I've concluded that my day to day tastes are more towards coffees that actually taste of coffee rather than hibiscus flowers dipped in rose water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh that Brazilian looks lovely


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Ooh that Brazilian looks lovely


sounds good doesn't it. The red roast blend also sounds right up my street, may get that next time


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Let us know how you get on with the Java & the Brazilian please!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Let us know how you get on with the Java & the Brazilian please!


Will do


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where can i get a coffee that taste of hibiscus dipped in rose water please ?


I serve them in the shop most weekends


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://campbellandsyme.co.uk/collections/shop-page/products/gora-kone-ethiopia


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> https://campbellandsyme.co.uk/collections/shop-page/products/gora-kone-ethiopia


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> https://campbellandsyme.co.uk/collections/shop-page/products/gora-kone-ethiopia


I think you even sent me that one


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A Forum member sent me this selection ............










I like a strong dark roast as it seems to pan out over my short journey.

The Mahogany Jam Pit Hill, along with the Brighton Lanes touched the spot, in that order, the Cherry Cherry for me was disappointing, however it made someone else happy.

Jon.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

how did the brighton lanes taste compared to the jampit?. also what was wrong with the cherrry cherry?



xpresso said:


> A Forum member sent me this selection ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello JJ.

Cherry Cherry failed for both of us and for my Dear Lady to comment on the weak flavour is a rarity, Brighton Lanes was acceptable, but having tried the Mahogany Jampit first, we placed the Brighton Lanes as a runner up, so basically the Cherry

Cherry was a non runner and to ensure we gave it a fair run, we used 100g of a 500g pack.

Reading comments on the forum, Brighton Lanes appears to be quite popular.

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Hello JJ.
> 
> Cherry Cherry failed for both of us and for my Dear Lady to comment on the weak flavour is a rarity, Brighton Lanes was acceptable, but having tried the Mahogany Jampit first, we placed the Brighton Lanes as a runner up, so basically the Cherry
> 
> ...


100g is what 5 shots? Perhaps have a play with dialling it in a bit more?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> 100g is what 5 shots? Perhaps have a play with dialling it in a bit more?


Spot on 'M' .... But didn't need to play around to much with the other two to get a decent brew.

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Spot on 'M' .... But didn't need to play around to much with the other two to get a decent brew.
> 
> Jon.


That doesn't mean you shouldn't with this one though ?

Your gonna stick with it, let is rest a bit more or try adjusting ?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> That doesn't mean you shouldn't with this one though ?
> 
> Your gonna stick with it, let is rest a bit more or try adjusting ?


Already passed it onto someone who has enjoyed that particular one before.

Jon.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Went a bit longer with the Costa Rican this morning at 1-3, really drew out more sweetness, think it's the way to go with this one...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm doing 1:3 (18:54) with the hill n valley blend....seems to work the best for me

I accidentally had over 60g this morning whilst distracted and it was delicious.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

This is lovely. Smooth, creamy flat white. Milk chocolate and biscuity flavours. A coffee that any milk drinker would like I suspect unless you want a real smash in the face from the coffee.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

That sounds great, had some beans from Dark Arts (can't remember what they were now...) that tasted like milk chocolate digestives... Might have to grab some of that!


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> This is lovely. Smooth, creamy flat white. Milk chocolate and biscuity flavours. A coffee that any milk drinker would like I suspect unless you want a real smash in the face from the coffee.
> 
> View attachment 35315
> 
> ...


thanks just grabbed myself a bag. Compass coffee seem to have updated their website, looks much better and similar model to rave's.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

tommyp215 said:


> thanks just grabbed myself a bag. Compass coffee seem to have updated their website, looks much better and similar model to rave's.


Yeah the site is pretty good isn't it.

I'm pulling this as espresso at 1:2.5 which for me is 18:45 in around 30-33 seconds. It's lovely as a loong black or flat white. at 1:2 I found it just a touch too bold and lacked the sweetness it claimed. a touch longer and it's much more balanced and still cuts through milk really nicely. I may be buying more...


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just finished the Brazilian and loved it. Will be buying more of that for sure. Cracked open the Java Jampit today and so far so good. Had a flat white and just having an americano with it and it's good. It's probably the punchiest coffee I've had for a long time but it's smooth, not bitter and enjoyable. Definitely happy with my choices from CC and can see them becoming a regular choice.


----------

